# Name change



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi can I change my user name to "Gator" please.

Thanks


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

You should really PM an admin/mod, some cun*t could just register as that.


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

Fat said:


> You should really PM an admin/mod, some cun*t could just register as that.


I did a couple weeks ago Mate but got no response....


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Did you try Lorian or Katy?


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

Lorian mate


----------

